# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Renovating window sills

## monicaf1

Hi my husband and I have bought around 50 second hand windows for our house. We need to strip the paint off for a start. Would it be worth our while purchasing the equipment to make a chemical bath since we have so many windows to do? If so, how would you suggest we go about it?

----------


## METRIX

I think it would be easier to just use paint stripper, or if you want a professional job call a company such as stripsafe, they can do them for you.

----------

